# New goats, maybe bred?



## Sparklesms (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi there! We just got our first goats last week, a yearling BoerXKiko wether, his 3-4 month sister, and a yearling ND doe. There was a ND buck with gem when we picked them up, the buck kept jumping the dance. She said they had been together for part of the summer, but I don't know how long that means exactly. I'm wondering if the yearling may be pregnant? I know ND breed year round, so it could have been any time. And I know there's also a good possibility that if she is she wouldn't be far enough along to have any signs. She is the red one, the white one is the young doeling. I'm hoping she's NOT bred!! But it would be fine if the ND was. 
Sorry they're not the greatest pictures. She's very skittish and doesn't like me walking around her.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I think it is too early to tell, but I'm no expert.

They are both so pretty! And the Kiko/Boer doeling has a BIG brother!


----------



## Sparklesms (Sep 6, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> I think it is too early to tell, but I'm no expert.
> 
> They are both so pretty! And the Kiko/Boer doeling has a BIG brother!


Ya, that's the hard part, she could be a couple months along or a couple weeks! ‍♀

Thanks! I love the little girl especially, she's my favorite. Don't tell!
He is good sized, but in the one picture he's standing on a little hill, so he looks a lot bigger than he is!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Sparklesms said:


> Ya, that's the hard part, she could be a couple months along or a couple weeks! ‍♀
> 
> Thanks! I love the little girl especially, she's my favorite. Don't tell!
> He is good sized, but in the one picture he's standing on a little hill, so he looks a lot bigger than he is!


LOL!
If you want to know for sure if your ND is pregnant, at around 4 weeks from when you first brought them home you could have an Ultrasound done on her or send in a blood sample.

Are you planning on breeding the ND doe this year if she proves not to be pregnant (like comes into heat)?


----------



## Sparklesms (Sep 6, 2017)

Goat_Scout said:


> LOL!
> If you want to know for sure if your ND is pregnant, at around 4 weeks from when you first brought them home you could have an Ultrasound done on her or send in a blood sample.
> 
> Are you planning on breeding the ND doe this year if she proves not to be pregnant (like comes into heat)?


I don't think we need to know that badly, we can just wait and see. We're 50 miles from town, so farm calls are pretty expensive and I don't know if any of the local vets would even do an ultrasound on a goat. The blood test would be an option, but we probably won't bother. We hadn't planned to breed her until next year anyway.


----------



## Sparklesms (Sep 6, 2017)

UPDATES!

Still not sure about wether either of the girls are bred, but I'm starting to get very suspicious that the younger doeling is. She has recently begun to look much fatter, always having a bulg on both sides of her belly, not just the left. Her pooch has also begun to look a little puffier I think.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

I would think not. Especially since you got her at 3-4 months old, and you have only had her around a wether and doe. Hopefully she is just a little chunky from eating, and wasn't bred that early. I have one that always looks like she is full term pregnant, even when she isn't bred lol.

Very cute goats! What about your other doe? How does she look now?


----------



## Sparklesms (Sep 6, 2017)

I'm going not too. They're were in with a ND buck all summer though. The other one looks pretty much the same!


----------



## Sparklesms (Sep 6, 2017)

*hoping not...


----------



## Sparklesms (Sep 6, 2017)

Also, I haven't seen any signs of either one going in heat since I've had them. We got them August 31, so the should have had at least one heat by now, correct? Maybe I just missed it or they're sneaky?


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

She should be coming into heat every 21 days if she isn't pregnant. Some does are harder to tell than others, especially since you don't have a buck around, but I usually notice discharge and tail wagging.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Some of them can be very difficult to tell if they are cycling. If you can, get a buck rag (a cloth rubbed all over a buck in rut) and present it to them every couple of days. Usually you will get an interest from a doe that is not bred when she comes into heat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A full rumen at the end of the day, can really be confusing. If they are not fed 24/7 and in the morning the tummy will look normal again. 

Normally Does start puberty around 4 months old, usually.

If she was 3 to 4 months old when you got her. She would be 2 months older now. So if she was bred say at 4 months old, she won't be showing yet. 
If she was only 3 months old when you got her, she may be lucky and not of been in puberty and heats at that time, I am hoping. 

With the yearling, she definitely can be. But it is too early to say, she isn't showing it yet. 

Around 3 months along, they begin to change. Vulva will begin to elongate more, you may start seeing a baby bump. 1 to 1 1/2 months prior to kidding, you should see her udder forming(filling). 

If by any chance the young doe is preggo, it is a good thing the buck was a small breed. 
Does she have any udder forming feel or is it flat there?

It is hard to say at this point.


----------



## Sparklesms (Sep 6, 2017)

goatblessings said:


> Some of them can be very difficult to tell if they are cycling. If you can, get a buck rag (a cloth rubbed all over a buck in rut) and present it to them every couple of days. Usually you will get an interest from a doe that is not bred when she comes into heat.


I don't know if I can get access to a buck, but that's a good idea.



toth boer goats said:


> A full rumen at the end of the day, can really be confusing. If they are not fed 24/7 and in the morning the tummy will look normal again.
> 
> Normally Does start puberty around 4 months old, usually.
> 
> ...


They get hay at night, and browse during the day, so they're eating pretty much all day! She definitely just started looking this way recently, and it doesn't really change throughout the day.

She doesn't have and actual udder, but it's not completely flat either. When I feel around I can 'grab' a handful of 'something', but it's not firm, kinda like a bit of loose skin, but thicker. Does that make any sense? And it's easier to see now too, it doesn't looks like and udder yet, but just a little swollen looking maybe?

Could that be caused by puberty? Maybe she's nearing her first heat?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

when my LaBoer doe reached puberty she got a fat bubble there like your describing, she was always the heavy kid so she looked prego at 3 months but wasn't. I have pics of it/her if you are interested


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with spidy1.


Her udder, if filling, will feel like a soft filled pouch. You will feel the milk forming in there. It won't be empty, if she is filling. Like a big balloon with a little water in it. Soft and squishy.

Get a fecal for cocci and worms in case, if she all of a sudden started getting a big belly. I would be checking her. How is her inner lower eyelid coloring?


----------



## Sparklesms (Sep 6, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> I agree with spidy1.
> 
> Her udder, if filling, will feel like a soft filled pouch. You will feel the milk forming in there. It won't be empty, if she is filling. Like a big balloon with a little water in it. Soft and squishy.
> 
> Get a fecal for cocci and worms in case, if she all of a sudden started getting a big belly. I would be checking her. How is her inner lower eyelid coloring?


I'll feel it again tomorrow and pay a little more attention. And I'll try to look at her eyelids, if she'll let me!


----------



## Sparklesms (Sep 6, 2017)

New update!

So the younger goat that I was wondering about last time looks the same, a couple of weeks ago I noticed a tiny. It of mucus on her lady bits so maybe she was in heat? 

I had kindara every up my mind that neither one were bred so I hadn't been looking at them so closely, then Last week I noticed the ND looked like her udder was developing. I passed it off, thinking it was just because they got their winter coats and the extra fuzz made her look bigger under there. Well, it kept bugging me so took a look at her pooch. It looked noticeably more puffy. So I felt her udder, and it felt like a grapefruit! It's firm but not hard. Her belly on the other hand, is HARD! And seems to bulge down in front of her udder.


----------



## Sparklesms (Sep 6, 2017)

Here's a side by side from 6 weeks ago and today.


----------



## Sparklesms (Sep 6, 2017)

A couple more.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The back end picture looks like she is pregnant.


----------

